# Stolen Golfcart



## Mikael Runefoot (May 23, 2015)

When I was sqautting in the ghetto my roomate Pete got trashed at the bar with our other roomate ricky. I never slept so was up and heard these bangs on our front door. i didnt open it cause it was in the fucking ghetto. I eventually hear pete yeling to open up and eryone else was asleep so opened it up and see him standing infront of a golf cart. dont know where ricky is. He tells me he stole it off University of Penns Campus. So I hopped in that stolen golf cart with my trashed roomate and drive past three cops on market street who dont even stop and just look at us like we are crazy but dont stop. He crashes into some cars, breaks the side view mirror off but keeps driving. I then start to get paranoid and ask him to drop me off. He parks the golf cart in a abandoned lot beside our house and starts to throw grass all over it because he thinks he is gonna hide it from the cops. I walk back inside and ricky is passing back and forth freaking out. Hes telling me he doesnt wanna get arrested but he stole a role of duct tape out of the golf cart and thinks the cops are after him. I just start cracking up and go to bed. So the next day i tell pete hes gotta move the golf cart cause i dont want trouble. so he drives it on the road that morning and it breaks down in the middle of Thirtieth and Market, Phildelphia. Dont even know what to tell him at this point. Im just happy it aint next to our squat.


----------



## Art101 (May 23, 2015)

Bwahahaha epic woulda payed to see that comedy.


----------



## Kim Chee (May 23, 2015)

I borrowed an airplane 5 times (always the same plane). I never crashed it, always brought it back and tied it down. Never got caught.

I don't think I'd do that again.

True story.


----------



## Dmac (May 23, 2015)

@7xMichael, like The Barefoot Bandit.


----------



## Tude (May 23, 2015)

Thank gawd I did that kinda stuff in the 80's and never got caught, well or out ran the cops and hid in church doorways and stuff. LOL. Never did a golfcart hehe. WOOT! to you!


----------



## Kim Chee (May 23, 2015)

dmac66 said:


> @7xMichael, like The Barefoot Bandit.]



Kind of, but nah. That dude apparently learned how to fly with computer games. My highschool actually offered some flight time. He did end up walking away from a twin engined plane he crashed. He was pretty lucky. 

I'd settle for a golf cart nowadays.


----------

